# MAC, Urban Decay & Sephora :)



## xobaby89 (Jun 19, 2009)

*mac; gentle mineralize blush *​ 

*



*
*sephora flashy liner;*
flashy mauve, flashy blue & deep black​ 






*brushes;*
studio tools smudge brush, sonia kashuk crease brush & eyeshadow brush​ 






*samples;*
primer potion in sin, mac zoom lash in zoomblack & primer potion​ 






*sephora by opi; cab fare*​ 






*urban decay deluxe palette*​ 


*



*
*mac 15 pan palette & eyeshadow*​ 


*



*
*shine control lotion*
found this at target today, so i wanted to give it a try..has anybody tried it?​ 







*maybelline eyeshadows*​


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 19, 2009)

I LOVE Cab Fare


----------



## xobaby89 (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_I LOVE Cab Fare 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i haven't even swatched it on my nails yet.. is it very bright?


----------



## lushious_lips (Jun 20, 2009)

Enjoy your haul.


----------



## plimic (Jun 20, 2009)

Great haul!


----------



## bsbabydoll (Jul 21, 2009)

off topic but:  Hey im originally from near wheeling wv....i didnt kno i had any fellow specktra members from the area


----------



## hawaii02 (Jul 24, 2009)

Great haul! Cab Fare is a great color!


----------



## Stephy171 (Jul 24, 2009)

oooo great haul you are going to have so much fun!!! i love the UD deluxe colors!


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 24, 2009)

Great haul enjoy your goodies


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 24, 2009)

enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u got some kool stuff


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 24, 2009)

Enjoy your goodies, you got a lot of great stuff!


----------



## n_c (Jul 24, 2009)

You got great stuff, nice haul!!!


----------



## Nicala (Jul 24, 2009)

Ahhh I've been wanting to try the shine control lotion!
Do tell if you like it or not!


----------



## xobaby89 (Jul 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nubletta* 

 
_Ahhh I've been wanting to try the shine control lotion!
Do tell if you like it or not! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i love it!
i have SUPER oily skin..super super oily skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i use this right after i use my face wash before i put foundation on..& it's amazing..at the end of the day you can see some shine but it's no where near as bad as it was before i found this! & for like $5..GET IT! you'll love it!


----------



## xobaby89 (Jul 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bsbabydoll* 

 
_off topic but: Hey im originally from near wheeling wv....i didnt kno i had any fellow specktra members from the area_

 





 i don't live in wheeling, i live around it..but close enough, hehe! where you from?


----------

